# I post too much... but I found his brother on Kijiji!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I found one of Kashi's sibling on Kijiji today.

I wasn't sure at first, but after talking to the owner over a few e-mails, it turned out that the hedgie is 4 months old and from the same breeder. The breeder only has one breeding pair, so I KNOW that the hedgie is one of Kashi's litter mates.

As many of you know, I have been debating getting a second hedgie...
I am SO tempted right now! But I am wondering if I will really have the time for both?
I am going back to school soon, but my heart is aching for this poor little boy...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that decision is up to you, my dear. that's the problem with all decisions...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It just seems so much more unfair just because I know it is one of Kashi's littermates... I don't know why, but it just seems so much more... real? (the issue of how many hedgies are rehomed)

I really want this to work  But I think that if I am not fully confident about getting a second hedgie, it is probably not a good choice...
But I can't just let him go!!! D:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> It just seems so much more unfair just because I know it is one of Kashi's littermates... I don't know why, but it just seems so much more... real? (the issue of how many hedgies are rehomed)
> 
> I really want this to work  But I think that if I am not fully confident about getting a second hedgie, it is probably not a good choice...
> But I can't just let him go!!! D:


Purchasing again is supporting that breeder. Your comment sounds distressed at the fact that its the same breeder, so personally I wouldn't support them as they're just going to keep producing these hedgehogs for as long as the market will support it. (supply and demand)

Be prepared to purchase another entire setup, brothers or not males shouldn't be housed together. Do you have the finances and space to do so? Emergency vet money will be important too, bump that up to prepare for vet expenses on the second hedgie.

Time-wise you can probably work out if you are dedicated. I'd suggest a play pen with supervision for one while cuddling the other, then switch them out. That way they both get out-of-cage time and snuggle time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

krbshappy71 said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > It just seems so much more unfair just because I know it is one of Kashi's littermates... I don't know why, but it just seems so much more... real? (the issue of how many hedgies are rehomed)
> ...


She's not supporting the breeder. Someone the breeder sold to is selling the baby.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

It sounds to me like your mind is already made up. Do you have the finances, space and time? Do you feel that the time is right? I don't know how many hedgies you plan to own in the long run, but if this was the only one you could have besides Kashi would you be satisfied? Just some questions I thought might help you.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I would, if that is what you think you should do. Besides, how cool would it be to have Kashi's brother?! In the same house?! And not have to worry if he is being abused by someone else?! But that is just what I think.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If you know you can contribute the time and resources I would totally go for it. There was a good idea listed above for time about having one in the playpen while you are holding the other, that could work out really good since you already know Kashi likes to cuddle. I know it has to be a hard decision.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. Hercules was from a pet store (I know it's bad, but I fell in love with his little face and wanted to rescue him), and they have an albino littermate of his in there, and it's KILLING ME to leave him there. He has this tiny little cage with only a small-ish pigloo and food and water dish, no wheel at all to run on. They don't ever socialize them, and to top it all off, he is now sharing a cage with a female they've had for 6 months that they can't get rid of. I went back last week to get some more bedding for Herc and he was still there! They're getting desperate to get rid of him, as he is now on clearance for more than half the price he was a month ago. It breaks my heart to leave him there, but I do because I know I won't have enough time for both and I don't think it would be fair to Herc to sacrifice any bonding time of his. So, I hope the right person comes along and falls in love with him, but I do know exactly how you feel.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing you found his brother! I agree, if you know for sure you can provide him with the same things as Kashi [supplies, handling, etc.], I'd say go get him, girl! Good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> krbshappy71 said:
> 
> 
> > shaelikestaquitos said:
> ...


whoops, my apologies, thank you for pointing that out.


----------

